# ford transit



## applepress (Dec 23, 2008)

any info on a converter for a rwd long wheelbase ford transit with fixed rear bed


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Transit*

Greetings,

The Chausson Welcome 28G has all you desire applepress, I have the Welcome 28SU with the rear U shaped lounge instead.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Could you be a bit more specific? Are you looking for a new vehicle or are you interested in converting one yourself such as a self build? Or commissioning one perhaps. Do you want a panel van conversion, low profile or coachbuilt? All types can come with a fixed rear bed. 

You will get much help here but it is important for you to specify in precise terms the questions you are seeking answers to.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi If you are looking for a Panel van conversion Nu Venture campers at Wigan converted a Mercedes spinter for me with a fixed rear bed. I would highly recomend, they did an excellent job and on time. Please note this was Nu Venture Campers not other firm - Nu Venture Motorehomes - also at Wigan of which I have no Knowledge


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

applepress said:


> any info on a converter for a rwd long wheelbase ford transit with fixed rear bed


Hi & welcome to MHFacts, Fixed bed transit panelvan conversions are a bit thin on the ground, heres one though....

>Horizons Unlimited Innovation 5<

Pete


----------



## applepress (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks for all suggestions I should have been more specific. I would ideally like to supply a new RWD transit long wheelbase panelvan to a converter. the van would be used for motorsport activities and would be towing a trailer. I would like to stick with transits as we already have experience of them in our business. I am probably trying to squeeze a pint into a half pint pot but my ideal conversion would have a fixed rear bed a tiolet/shower and two extra travel seats and avery basic kitchen. As a first timer is this too much .


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

applepress said:


> thanks for all suggestions I should have been more specific. I would ideally like to supply a new RWD transit long wheelbase panelvan to a converter. the van would be used for motorsport activities and would be towing a trailer. I would like to stick with transits as we already have experience of them in our business. I am probably trying to squeeze a pint into a half pint pot but my ideal conversion would have a fixed rear bed a tiolet/shower and two extra travel seats and avery basic kitchen. As a first timer is this too much .


I don't think you are asking too much. If you look at the layouts of the examples others have already given you and:

http://www.caravanfinder.co.uk/motorhome/Trade/8A7891E000CAD81A802573D70047FFD2/

and take ideas from them you should be able to give a converter an idea of what you want. Most vans of this configuration have a folding rear bed but you could leave it in the down position and have an almost fixed rear bed. 

Good luck and have a good Christmas


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Applepress,Myself & mate are up for converting one for you.I am a joiner by trade and have converted five van.We were going to buy a van to convert after xmas with a view to selling it,but with the way things are going decided not to go ahead with the idea.You can view my ambulance (last)conversion on here,(avatar)If you are interested pm me
terry


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I don't think the OP is able to pm you because he is not a subscriber.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

gelathae said:


> I don't think the OP is able to pm you because he is not a subscriber.


He will have to pay his tenner then :lol: It will still be one of the best tenner's he will spend :lol: 
Here's a link to my self build so that he can see what sort of job to expect / Not the normal self build quality  though I say so my-self
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-23387-pics.html+van+conversion

terry


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again , your spec and requirements ie to tow etc are nearly identical to what I had done on a new sprinter. Nu Venture Campers specialize in doing this kind of one-off to your design, they dont try and force their own ideas, only try to arrive at pratical solutions. They are very aproachable being a small firm, the chap who does the job is the one who you speak to on the phone.
Michael


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

That is an incredible conversion. You would never know it was "home made" or indeed a former ambulance.


----------

